# Picture from Texas



## Dalia (Mar 28, 2018)

Bonjour, you bring picture from Texas 







COTE DE TEXAS


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 28, 2018)

Gorgeous home.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 28, 2018)

Cote de Pablo







Sorry, couldn't help myself...


----------



## Dalia (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## hjmick (Mar 28, 2018)

U.T Austin


----------



## depotoo (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## froggy (Mar 28, 2018)

Dalia are you gonna be a Frexan?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## froggy (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 28, 2018)

I say: and without joking even if I like a lot, that's the truth I can imitate the Texan language. I make people laugh when I do it.


----------



## froggy (Mar 28, 2018)

Dalia said:


> I say: and without joking even if I like a lot, that's the truth I can imitate the Texan language. I make people laugh when I do it.


Let hear it Dalia


----------



## froggy (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)

*Texas Bluebonnets Highway*


----------



## depotoo (Aug 25, 2019)

Now remember these are the exception rather than the rule anymore, put on for tourists, but fun to go see, even as a Texan









Now they do still put on rodeos-



Big Tex at the State Fair




Out in west Texas you may run across tumbleweeds



In the hill country, fields of bluebonnets-



Oops, realized I already posted some of those, but a little different, so will keep them anyway.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 25, 2019)

Texas oil field



Countryside




If you time your visit just right, you can visit a genuine Texas country dance hall, Twin Sisters.  They have a dance once a month there still, with fiddlers, etc-



30 years ago, I know they used to have a trail ride on horseback to go to the dance, which quite a few did.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)

Texas is a place that fascinates me, I who lives so far but maybe one day I would visit
Picture :

East texas oil museum ,kilgore


----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Cote de Pablo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She'll be in the NCIS season preimier!


----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2019)

The things I remember most about living in Texas were the bone-chilling northern winds in the winter and those damned, terrifying tornadoes.


----------



## froggy (Aug 26, 2019)

Dalia said:


> I say: and without joking even if I like a lot, that's the truth I can imitate the Texan language. I make people laugh when I do it.


Post a vid Dalia


----------



## Dalia (Aug 27, 2019)

Non thank , but like a thread i had create about having a cowboy western BBQ night one day maybe then i could show that i could talk Texan but maybe not as good for the BBQ  LOL.








BBQ, here France it is pretty boring !


----------

